# Too much headspace?



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Mead Is very susceptible to Oxidation This is why we rack mead with no or little splash, Even though the offgassing of CO2 can shield the mead, when the mead goes still the extra surface area can expose the mead to Oxygen. So we should always try to keep the carboy filled to the neck. Even if toping off with a finished mead, or Distilled water is required. 

A hydrometer measures the density of a liquid. It is calibrated for straight water at 60F Alcohol is thinner than water so a hydrometer will not measure alcohol by volume. once the sugar is converted to alcohol we cannot read it. This is why it is so important to take SG readings at the beginning of the ferment. If one cannot taste the alcohol in a dry mead they are either an extremely seasoned drinker, or the ABV is low.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

No, I have never noted a headspace problem.

In order to comment further, one would need to know the starting gravity, yeast selection, and what the readings were along the way.

If the low alcohol taste is factual, I expect it was a low ETOH start. Highly flavored meads can tolerate lots of ETOH/honey.

1.0 does not mean it's water!!!


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

We figured out the problem and it was my application of the recipe, to correct the first batch I fermented a couple of gal high SG and added it to the 3 gal batch. The high SG sassafras was really good and I'm making another couple of gal this week.


----------

